

Show HN: Jumpshare for Mac – Incredibly fast, real-time file sharing - waisybabu
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jumpshare/id889922906

======
nakodari
Hi everyone,

We just launched an all-new Mac app that allows you share files quickly from
the comfort of your desktop with a simple drag and drop to the menu bar. Now
you can auto-upload screenshots, email files directly from the app, and share
work even faster with built-in screenshot annotation, screen recording, and
note-taking tools.

While similar apps exist, Jumpshare stands out because we support collections
(and nested folders), have the ability to view over 200 file formats online,
and allow you to track your shared files.

The best part? Everything works in real-time! When you share files, your
recipients can see upload progress at your end. The moment upload completes,
the preview appears instantly in the file viewer. It feels magical!

All features mentioned above are for the Free plan. Jumpshare Plus offers
additional features, such as, custom branding, advanced sharing options,
Analytics, and more. Check out the complete list of features here:
[https://jumpshare.com/plus](https://jumpshare.com/plus)

I am excited to get feedback from the HackerNews community, and happy to
answer any questions.

------
hiddenpearls
I am really impressed with the Team Jumpshare. They have got a world class
product !!

Congrats nakodari !!

